# set prompt



## swmok (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi All:
I'm a novice of FreeBSD.
I'd like to set my prompt like this:
@[hostname]:[current path]>

What should I do?
Also, is there any documents about the .cshrc?

Thanks


----------



## crsd (Oct 28, 2009)

try man 1 tcsh 

As for your prompt, that should be something like:

```
set prompt='[%n]@[%m]:[%~]%# '
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2009)

Here's mine:


```
set prompt = "%n@%m:%~%#"
```

As noted the tcsh(1) man page contains the info you need to customize it further.


----------



## crsd (Oct 28, 2009)

Mine is:

```
set prompt = "%{\033]0;%M:%n:%~%L\007%}%M:%n:%~%# "
```

sets xterm/screen (with correct terminfo entries in .screenrc) title as well


----------

